# NFL 2009 PreSeason Schedule



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

For all those weird folks (like me) still going through NFL withdrawal, here's a spot of sunshine:

Attached is the NFL 2009 PreSeason Schedule. The real thing. The games all filled in are the National broadcast games.

Notice there is a blank line in each of the weekly blocks. That's so you can type in the all information on your home team local-only broadcasts by your home network affiliate.

The schedule is formatted with the PDF 'Forms' capability turned on, so you can create your own coffee table master schedule.

*EDIT: 7/18 Please see post #16 for the most current schedules

*


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This one should be interesting...

Sunday 8/30 Chicago Bears @W Denver Broncos 8:00 pm NBC

The Jay Cutler "show up or else" game....:lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Whoohooooo! I'm just finishing up a dynasty fantasy league auction vet draft, NFL draft in 3 weeks, dynasty rookie draft a week after that then it's just a short time to training camps and pre-season.

*There is no off-season, only a non-playing season!*


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks gct, You are the man.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks gct, love these schedules you do. Great work as usual.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank YOU


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Another Thank you! Good find.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's a nice coffee-table version of the pre season!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

The added details of this post is to provide a full listing of all the NFL Pre-Season games for all teams.

The original post #1 provides only the National Broadcast preseason games and leaves one open slot each week where you can edit it in your home team's 'local-only' preseason games.

*EDIT: 7/18 Please see post #16 for new, updated schedule information*


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

gct said:


> The added details of this post is to provide a full listing of all the NFL Pre-Season games for all teams.
> 
> The original post #1 provides only the National Broadcast preseason games and leaves one open slot each week where you can edit it in your home team's 'local-only' preseason games.


My favorite time of the year. Well other than the regular season.  Thanks as usual, gct!!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, at least the 2009 Pre-Season comes alive in four weeks. There wasn't much interest in May with the first post - folks will start waking up now.....

The Nationally televised games will probably be in HD, but other than the Hall of Fame game, and ESPN games, the other networks NBC, CBS, FOX have not made any HD promises yet.

Two kinds of schedules here:

Post #1 is a more abbreviated schedule, has all the national preo-season games and a place for your local team's weekly schedule.

Post #10 is the full schedule for all teams.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks much for the update gct. 
As usual,great work indeed.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you gct, and yes you are very right on the withdraws! Go Titans, maybe you can actually win a playoff game this year!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Could u:
1. slide the Hall Of Fame game onto the top of week 1 -Sun, Aug 09 BUF @ TEN Fawcett Stadium 8:00 PM Tickets NBC 

2. These 12 games will be LIVE on NFLN so maybe NFLN could be added:
week 1:
STL @ NYJ Giants Stadium 7:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
DEN @ SF Candlestick Park 10:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
ATL @ DET Ford Field 4:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
CHI @ BUF Ralph Wilson Stadium 7:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
SEA @ SD Qualcomm Stadium 10:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 

week 2:
PIT @ WAS FedEx Field 7:30 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
DEN @ SEA Qwest Field 10:30 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 

week 3:
IND @ DET Ford Field 1:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
NO @ OAK Oakland Coliseum 4:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 

week 4:
PHI @ NYJ Giants Stadium 7:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
OAK @ SEA Qwest Field 10:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 
DAL @ MIN Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome 8:00 PM Tickets NFL NETWORK 


Thanks.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for the heads-up dcowboy7....

NFLNET just announced that they will be broadcasting 12 Pre-Season games Live and in HD. Those are in addition to the 2 CBS HD games, 3 FOX HD games, 1 NBC game (in HD in addition to the NBC HOF game) and 4 ESPN HD games. So we now have 22 Pre-Season Live games in HD.

In addition, NFLNET announced that they will broadcast *all* the other 52 Pre-Season games in HD; although these games will be Re-Broadcasts, not live games. You have the opportunity to see every Pre-Season game in HD this year.

That all adds up to a whole lot of changes. Two schedules are attached:

1. '_09_pre_gamesched_' which gives the schedule of when games will be *played*. The 22 Live broadcasts are noted on this schedule.

2. '_09_pre_broadcastsched_' which gives the schedule of when the games will be *broadcast*. This includes the 22 Live games and all of the delayed broadcasts.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

gct said:


> Thank you for the heads-up dcowboy7....
> 
> NFLNET just announced that they will be broadcasting 12 Pre-Season games Live and in HD. Those are in addition to the 2 CBS HD games, 3 FOX HD games, 1 NBC game (in HD in addition to the NBC HOF game) and 4 ESPN HD games. So we now have 22 Pre-Season Live games in HD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

It's time - our first NFL pre-season game is Next Week.

It's time to print out the four one-week schedules attached and sit down and start inputting the recording schedule for those games you want to see.

Please Remember: All times are EDT - adjust for your time zone as needed.

It's been a long, long off season........

gct


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

As requested, a Broadcast Schedule adjusted to the PDT time zone has been added to Post #16.

gct


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

gct said:


> Thank you for the heads-up dcowboy7....
> 
> NFLNET just announced that they will be broadcasting 12 Pre-Season games Live and in HD. Those are in addition to the 2 CBS HD games, 3 FOX HD games, 1 NBC game (in HD in addition to the NBC HOF game) and 4 ESPN HD games. So we now have 22 Pre-Season Live games in HD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## KMG 365 (Jul 28, 2008)

Slight error on the broadcast replay schedule.

[email protected] will be replayed on Mon Aug 24 at 1:00am, not Sun Aug 23 at 1:00am.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

KMG 365 said:


> Slight error on the broadcast replay schedule.
> 
> [email protected] will be replayed on Mon Aug 24 at 1:00am, not Sun Aug 23 at 1:00am.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for your help! The correction has been made.


----------



## tech24218 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for putting all that together it looked really nice and I got it printed out now for future reference. I'm so excited for football season I can't wait. I hate baseball, I miss watching sports on tv so much! 

I also wanted to say I'm new to this forum, i found it last night and I love it. I really like the Directv general forum for the frustrated tech. I've been with Dtv since early Jan, 2009. In general I really like this job. It has its downsides getting stuck in crappy situations, but I like the work load, I like the product and the freedom of listening to ESPN radio while driving in my truck all day. 
I just wanted to take a sec, and introduce myself and let you know I intend on becoming a fairly frequent user of this board.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

tech24218 said:


> .......I also wanted to say I'm new to this forum, i found it last night and I love it. I really like the Directv general forum for the frustrated tech. I've been with Dtv since early Jan, 2009. In general I really like this job. It has its downsides getting stuck in crappy situations, but I like the work load, I like the product and the freedom of listening to ESPN radio while driving in my truck all day.
> I just wanted to take a sec, and introduce myself and let you know I intend on becoming a fairly frequent user of this board.


Welcome to DBSTALK. You have a whole lot of great folks here - and most are pretty disgustingly smart too!

Welcome!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

NFL.com now has the regular season directv sunday ticket channels....yay

http://www.nfl.com/schedules?seasonType=REG#Week


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Time to close this thread. Pre-season is now in the books. i have removed the attachments to save room and allow more space for other attachments!


----------

